# MBR kaputt ?



## Crazy_down (30. November 2006)

Hi an alle, 
ich hatte eine ganze Weile nur eine Festplatte in meinem PC mit Windows.
Nun habe ich wieder eine zweite Platte bekommen und habe mir da wieder "Suse Linux 8.0 " drauf gespielt. 

Beim einbau der 2. HDD habe ich ausversehen das IDE-Kabel der 1. Platte rausgezogen.

Die Installation auf die 2. Platte von Linux ging Problemlos nur hat der Lilo Bootmanager nun die 2. PLatte nicht erkannt gehabt und ich kann sie nun nicht aus dem Bootmanager booten.

Wenn ich im BIOS das booten auf die 1. platte lege startet Windows, dann kommt ein Menü das es nciht richtig gestartet werden konnte etc. und er zeigt mir eine Auswahl an.

- Abgeschterter Modus
- "-" mir Netzwerk treibern
- ...
- Letze Funktionierende Version
- Normal Starten

Nun will ich von der 2. HDD starten d.h. mit dem LILO, kann ich irgendwie die Windows Platte hinzufügen ?

Im Kontrollzentrum habe ich beim Bootmanager schon /dev/hda1 hinzugefügt wo eigentlich das Windows liegen sollte, aber es klappt nicht.

Wenn das dann klappt, wie bekomme ich das Windows wieder gestartet ?

Anmerkung: wenn ich die 2. PLatte abstecke, startet das Windows wieder Problemlos.

Ich will das die Partitionen der Windows platte heil bleiben 


Danke schonmal
grüße
crazy_down


----------



## Anime-Otaku (1. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du normale IDE(ATA) Festplatten hast ist es wahrscheinlich ein Master/Slave Problem. Du benutzt wahrscheinlich "Cable Select" bei den beiden Platten.

Durch das abstecken der einen Platte wurde die andere wahrscheinlich automatisch Master. Bei Linux wird dann aus hdb hda bzw. hdd  zu hdc (je nachdem an welchem Controller der hängt) und in Windows findet er das Laufwerk zum booten nicht mehr.

Lösung:
Du musst es umjumpern....hinten an der Festplatte sollte ein oder zwei Plastikteile auf zwei Pins gesteckt sein. Diese musst du umstecken, wie du es stecken musst steht normalerweise oberhalb der Festplatte oder ist hinten durch anfangsbuchstben Ma/Sl/CS gekennzeichnet.

Welche gerade Master/Slave ist kannst du auch beim booten sehen, relativ am Anfang kurz nachdem der Speicher geladen wurde. (außer es ist ein Bootbild drin oder quickboot oder ähnliches, welches man im BIOS ausschalten kann)


----------



## Crazy_down (1. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Antwort, ich hatte das Problem gestern Abend noch in einem anderen Forum gepostet, Dabei kam raus das ich doch lieber eine neue Linux version benutzen soll.
Also werde ich dann zum Kiosk rennen und mir eine Zeitung kaufen wo die neuste Version drin ist.

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wo das Problem liegen könnte, ich glaube das probiere ich vorher wenigstens nochmal aus.

Danke.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (1. Dezember 2006)

kaufen oO...opensuse kann man auch kostenlos herunterladen...wenn man schon suse nehmen will.


----------



## Crazy_down (1. Dezember 2006)

^^ naja 3 ,30 € für ne Zeitung wo es drin ist, geht auch noch 

Ich habe jetzt Ubuntu 6.10 Installiert und teste es gerade mal richtig aus.
Wenn es mir gefällt lasse ich es gleich drauf ansonsten werde ich nochmal Suse Linux 10.1 probieren.

Eigentliches Vorhaben war XGL zu installieren 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## Crazy_down (1. Dezember 2006)

So, also Ubuntu ist installiert und wenn ich nun die Windows platte booten will, kommt das Windows nicht richtig gestartet werden konnte, dann kommt wieder die auswahl

- abgesicherter Modus
- ...   Netzwerktreiber
- ... noch irgendwas
- Letze funktionierende Version
- Normaler Start


Ich habe mit der Windows CD versucht fixboot und fixmbr.
Fixboot wird ausgeführt, bei fixmbr steht da, das evtl die Partitionstabelle beschädigt wird und ich nicht mehr auf die platten zugreifen kann. Deswegen habe ich das mal noch nicht gemacht.

gibts ne Lösung ?


Danke
crazy_down


----------

